# Unusual Seiko,any Info??



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

just bought this off the bay,remember seeing roy had a couple for sale a while back,any info as to the use? they look pretty military industrial style or is that just for looks,apparently the button on the side changes the bezel numbers??.fancied doing a bit of a project with it,if it is any good.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I remember those that Roy had & was on the cusp of buying them when I changed my mind ........... not sure why really







as, to me, it looks like an interesting watch, with the bezel especially being unusual. It might be worth contacting Roy to see if he still has the two he was advertising as they may be useful for spares - I'm sure he said that one of them worked.

I look forward to hearing more about it Thorpey


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

A very interesting looking watch thorpey











pauluspaolo said:


> I remember those that Roy had & was on the cusp of buying them when I changed my mind ........... not sure why really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Webb (Feb 5, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> A very interesting looking watch thorpey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I saw this on the bay and was very tempted to buy it just to see exactly what it was. Looks like you beat me to it. Is this one now back on the bay as, if it isn't, there's one just like it going for a start of Â£0.99. Might be worth getting just for the parts ?

Apparently ther's a button that "Changes the numbers on the bezel" ! What's all that about then ? Yeah, I know, I'm nosey.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The bezel is fixed & the numbers on the bezel (10, 20, 30 etc) are in little windows. Above the crown is a button that changes the bezel numbers so instead of a fixed countdown bezel you have a fixed GMT bezel. Not sure what practcal purpose a fixed countdown bezel, or a gmt bezel without a 24 hour hand, has really but still quite a neat idea & unusual too. I believe it has a screw down crown as well. Quite a neat little watch I think.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I sold both mine as a lot on Ebay. The one shown above is the same watch that I sold, you can tell by the exact same lume ageing on the hands.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

still waiting for this one to arrive,just got back from france early this morning and was dissapointed to find it hadnt arrived


----------



## grayman (May 25, 2006)

Hi!

This is my first post on this forum. I currently own the watch you are seeking information about. My wife purchased it for me in the early 1980's as a birthday present. Since I'm not familiar with all the details of Seiko nomenclature, here's what's printed on the watch:

Below the marker @ 6, there is "Japan 6923-600L R" plus a small mark that looks like 2 connected triangles.

On the case back is the Seiko tsunami logo, plus the following around the case: "WATER RESISTANT ST. STEEL ALUMINIUM BEZEL 6923-6009". This is followed by AO in a rectangle. The serial number is 441236.

The watch does indeed have an aluminum (US spelling) bezel, and the edges have gotten a bit banged-up. Also the anodizing is battered on the black bracelet that has S/S inserts in the links. The watch was mislaid for a number of years and the battery ran down. A replacement got the watch up and running again with no problems. Of course, over the years, the lume has dimmed a little. This is a great watch and still is an accurate time-keeper. When it was purchased, it was a "one of a kind" at the local jewelry store (name long since forgotten). I never expected to see another like it.

Hope you can get yours restored.

Grayman


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well it arrived today,was really pleased when i opened the package as i liked the design,but,unfortunately it doesnt appear to work,the second hand is ticking around nicely but nothing else doing im afraid,may drop it into my local watch man and see if its an easy fix,if not will be popped into the spares box for another day.


----------

